# APR Presents Audi B8 S4 3.0 TFSI RSC Performance Exhaust System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present our first RSC™ Exhaust System for the Audi marque in the new 3.0T B8 S4 Model Years 2010+.

Reflective Sound Cancellation allows for maximum exhaust gas flow while completely eliminating in cabin sound resonance (drone). RSC™ incorporates innovative technologies developed in conjunction with NASA. With limited use of packing materials and no baffles, RSC™ allows for a completely straight and free flowing exhaust path through the RSC™ mufflers. Reflective Cancellation bounces the undesirable sound waves into each other to attenuate the wave and completely eliminate the low frequency tones that create drone. Each RSC™ muffler is tuned to eliminate specific, undesirable sound frequencies allowing only the engine's desirable exhaust notes to be heard and improving performance.










To learn more about our exciting new exhaust system, Please visit our website!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

With the B8 S4, does an exhaust provide any signifigant increase in performance? Also, what the heck did you guys do to the APR S4 to get the HP that it has in the video against a stock s4? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

With no other modifications to the car other than the exhaust system here's how it did. The results are and average of 6 runs stock vs 6 runs with the exhaust. 











The S4 race car? Top secret.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Not too shabby! As far as the race car goes, I'll find out one day! If I end up getting one, I'm dropping it off with you guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

New Video!


----------

